

Google bidding up to $6B for Groupon - akharris
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/11/30/google-is-said-to-be-close-to-buying-groupon/?ref=business

======
philwelch
_Andrew Mason, Groupon’s chief executive, declined an earlier interview
request, adding that he would talk “only if you want to talk about my other
passion, building miniature dollhouses.”_

------
trotsky
Now it's $6B? 4x their six month old $1.3B valuation?

Does anyone know earnings? ~$100M? _60_ P/E?

If this deal goes through I wonder if it'll get regarded as this bubble's high
water mark, similar to the AOL Time Warner deal on Jan 10, 2000. NASDAQ began
its free fall only two short months after that deal.

~~~
tomerico
Assuming ~100M the P/E 60x and not 600x, which is high but not terribly high,
considering their rapid growth. For example, Amazon is worth 79B with a P/E of
71x

~~~
trotsky
Thanks for catching that, I was still waking up. My memory of the earnings
rumor seems likely to be off then, it's very hard to believe that their last
venture round closed at a 13 P/E.

------
davi
Dupe, HN discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1953150>

~~~
chunkbot
The deal is in the "$5 billion to $6 billion range".

